# Laptop keeps shutting off at random times.



## REmaster (Jun 22, 2006)

Lately my computer has been shutting off at random moments. When it does shut off, I try and hit te power button again only for it to get to either get to the startup screen and freeze (before eventually shutting off), or it gets to my desktop and shuts off again. Usually if I leave it alone for a min or two it'll start back up again. This doesn't happen every day, but on the days it does happen it usually happens 1-5 times a day!

There is no warning or anything before it shuts off. You could be doing anything like watching a video clip or listening to music and it'll shut off instantly. However, it's usually when I'm either visiting web sites or watching videos when it will shut off. Thankfully this doesn't happen when I'm playing video games or emulators. This also usually doesn't happen when it's unplugged and sitting on my lap however everywhere else it happens. 

Virus scans don't show any viruses or malware that may be causing it. So I doubt it may be a virus related thing though I did post a hijackthis log on gamefaqs just in case. This is also beginning to happen more frequently. Does anyone have any idea what may be wrong?


----------



## Drew_ (Apr 18, 2006)

Sounds like it's overheating. Try cleaing the fan and using it on a flat surface instead of your lap.


----------



## laboye (Apr 11, 2006)

That does sound like overheating. Indeed, check that internal fan. See if it is moving and check for dust and objects that may be slowing it down. Meanwhile, give us the computer's brand and model#. We'll try to get this solved ASAP.


----------



## REmaster (Jun 22, 2006)

Yea I kinda thought that might be the case. I'm not exactly sure how to clean out the fan though. The laptop is a gateway notebook pentium 4 processor 532. (if any of this sounds like the wrong information, it's because I'm not exactly computer savvy). The model number is 7325GZ.

I started using it on a flatter surface and no problems so far. But then again there have been days where there wasn't any problems and many problems the next day.

Also I noticed that my Game Boy Advance emulator (VisualBoyAdvance) seems to be slowing down within mins of playtime and it becomes very laggy. None of my other emulators do this however nor do any of the disc games I bought have that problem. So I am also wondering if this emulator is just crappy or could be a cause from the overheating problem.


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

Here are some laptop cleaning tips.
http://mobileoffice.about.com/od/usingyourlaptop/a/cleanlaptop.htm


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Download MobleMeter and post the CPU and Hard disk temps.
http://www.geocities.co.jp/SiliconValley-Oakland/8259/


----------



## REmaster (Jun 22, 2006)

I just cleaned out the fan vents and a few other things with a can of compressed air. So far there have been no problems, and I think it may have been improved since my GBA emulator no longer seems to lag. Also the computer has been a lot less noisy and the fan sounds a little more "fluid". Thanks for the tips all.

Also I downloaded and ran that mobile thing and here are the results:

Frequency: 31.0 ghz

Temperature: 51 C (it used to be 68)

charge rate: 0.00w

Hdd: 47.0


----------



## laboye (Apr 11, 2006)

No Problem! Good thing it was just that. Something more serious may have been more costly and harder to fix...


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

68 degrees would definatley give the CPU good reason to force a shutdown. 51 is good now.


----------



## laboye (Apr 11, 2006)

Ya, actually I just noticed that 68 degrees in parenthases! That is quite a damn good reason to terminate power...

Now, I would like to know if this is an isolated incident, or a design flaw. I have been noticing that people have a lot of these problems with Acer laptops...

Very interesting...


----------



## leo959 (Sep 14, 2009)

I HAVE a dv9033cl hp laptop and I'm having the same problems CAN ANYONE HELP ME?


----------

